# Maternity and Paternity leave



## Dialedin (Jun 15, 2010)

As an Expat do we follow the host countries laws or home countries laws?

Here in Britain it is 2 weeks for Paternity, in the US my company is giving me none...

Is this a gray area?

Thanks in advance for the help.

-Dialedin


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are working in the host country, you must follow the host country's laws - but those are normally stated as a "minimum" in the cases of leave, vacation and pay. There's nothing wrong with your company exceeding the minimum requirement as a matter of policy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you are working in the host country, you must follow the host country's laws - but those are normally stated as a "minimum" in the cases of leave, vacation and pay. There's nothing wrong with your company exceeding the minimum requirement as a matter of policy.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yes, you are entitled to whatever the law lays down in UK, regardless of your company's policy in US, provided you are working under UK contract. If you are working as a contractor or something, your entitlement may differ.


----------

